# Halloween 2013



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello, I am new to the forums and just getting started. My wife began our Halloween display nearly 12 years ago and since we met 5 years ago i have taken it to new levels. I began animations a few years ago and ran most of them off of animated deer motors. I am now getting into the wiper motors so they are more reliable and alot more options with the torque of the motors. Here is a link to my youtube video of our current display. Hope you like.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like a lot of work.
I like the Pit and the Pendulum display.
Welcome aboard!


----------



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

We begin setting up Labor Day weekend and usually takes a week or two to get it all set up and tweeked the way we want it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was a fun video. I liked it all but favorite parts: the pendulum set up, your Mausoleum , Spare Used Parts Cemetery, and a corn cob for the guy in the outhouse.


----------



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

The outhouse was added last year and my son asked what the corncobs were for. i told him years ago they didnt have toilet paper. He was "Oh.......Oooooohhhhhh!"


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats great harboe! You have literally thought of every scary theme. I love the Mausoleum - and the outhouse, too funny.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wonderful display! so much to look at. Great lighting too! Really love the mausoleum. Welcome to the forum too. You'll like it here!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed, really enjoy the lighting and mausoleum. Good job, and welcome to the forum! Good people, great ideas and a very informative place. Happy Haunting!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Man, that's great! I'm loving everything! 

Your video made me realize something...I DON'T HAVE A DEVIL!!! How did I let that happen!?!? Fixing that this year!


----------

